# 550 XP aka The Tank



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

is that rougher on a wheeler than reg. tires?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

completely awesome


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

No he has never broke a axle or anything else. He has burned up a belt and glazed one. He is actually running a glazed belt right now and in this video. Thanks for the views guys.


----------

